# Help Me PLEASE, Buying ph/ec/ppm/tds meter



## Viracocha711 (Apr 6, 2007)

Hello everyone, 

I am shopping for a meter(s) for growing plants hydro...I know I need to buy one or two meters to measure ph and to measure the ec/ppm/tds of nute solution...But I see I will have to buy all kinds of calibration/storage/ph up/down/cleaner solutions as well... AAAHHHHH!!!

I guess the multi-meters are the best way to go...Or should i buy seperate meters for PH and ec/tds/ppm?  

I do not want to buy a POS meter but then again I do not want to spend $300 for the meter(s) and all the different solutions that one has to buy just to use the thing(s)....AAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!      

HELP?


----------



## Viracocha711 (Apr 6, 2007)

Is litmus paper good enough for measuring PH? I guess it is not detailed enough to be of any use considering it is only $2 for 100 test strips?


----------



## Bubby (Apr 6, 2007)

Will this be for your first hydro grow? I'd shop around for a PH stick first, and only get the ec/ppm/tds meters if, after the first grow, you think you could've really benefited from them.
It is a lot of things to take in at once (monetarily, and informatively), so I'd suggest taking baby steps before investing much $$. Heck, 300$ could buy you a new light and fan! Build up your equipment as you build up your hydro understanding.
And anyways, with the fancy nutrients out nowadays (PH buffered, solutions A & B for veg, C & D for flowering) I think it's debatable whether or not information on ec/ppm/tds is even useful for the average grower.
Never tried litmus paper.. but the average PH meter has an accuracy of +-0.2 PH.
:cool2:


----------



## crintonator (Apr 8, 2007)

i just looked on ebay and they have one by Hanna instruments combo ph/ec/pp? for 129 with 5 shipping


----------



## DLA (Apr 8, 2007)

Hey V-711...I have used a lot of different meters over time and found this one the Hanna 9813-6 to be the best for me.  I am not of the school that says start off with lyptus strips and see how it goes.  I for one believe in getting the best I can.  Not because I have tons of money but because it's like learning the guitar.  If you buy a crappy sounding guitar you'll sound like crap no mater how good you are.  Same with any hobby, challenge.  Get the best you can then you can judge it best.


----------



## Viracocha711 (Apr 8, 2007)

DLA, I agree...If I am going to do something, I am going to do the best with what I got. And yes, I priced that meter at several places and it is on my short list. Thanks!


----------



## allgrownup (Apr 15, 2007)

Dude, just get the cheapest digital Ph on ebay as well as a cheap tds/temp.

Both should cost around 40 bucks.

i think the silvergenie has some good ones for cheap.


----------



## Viracocha711 (Apr 19, 2007)

OK, first thanks for everyone's input up to this point...

I have a new set of questions...I am planning on buying the Hanna pH/EC/TDS/Temp Waterproof tester. So, I want to know if I am on the right path as far as what I need to buy with such a tester or any tester I asume...

I will need:
1. pH electrode storage solution (extend life of electrode)

2. pH Calibration 7.01 (buffer set) and 
3. pH Calibration 4.1 solution (buffer set)
(I read that one can obtain more accurate readings using a two point calibration, so I figured pH 4.01 buffer set solution & pH 7.01 buffer set would be the range needed for hydro applications...If two point calibration is over-kill please let me know. If this is the case should I use pH 7.01 buffer set solution for my one point calibration?)

4. EC/TDS Calibration solution

5. Spare electrodes for both the pH and the EC/TDS
What is the life of these electrodes if one takes proper care them?

6. Electrode cleaning solution

I guess that does it for the meter, now I need pH up and pH down solutions to adjust my nutes if needed, right?


----------



## Growdude (Apr 19, 2007)

Viracocha711 said:
			
		

> OK, first thanks for everyone's input up to this point...
> 
> I have a new set of questions...I am planning on buying the Hanna pH/EC/TDS/Temp Waterproof tester. So, I want to know if I am on the right path as far as what I need to buy with such a tester or any tester I asume...
> 
> ...


 

I just use the 7.01 for storage, most times its used every day so its never really stored.

I do use the 2 point cal. best to be accurate.
And i cal. the tds part and its been fine ever since.

I have never had to replace my electrodes since i bought it about a year ago.

You will be glad you got a nice meter, great investment.


----------



## Viracocha711 (Apr 19, 2007)

OK, so I could just store with 7.01 rather than buy storage sol., is this correct?

Yes, I am sure I would be taking daily readings as I would plan to compile very copious records of what I am doing and what my plants are doing.

Thanks dude!


----------



## Growdude (Apr 19, 2007)

Viracocha711 said:
			
		

> OK, so I could just store with 7.01 rather than buy storage sol., is this correct?
> 
> Yes, I am sure I would be taking daily readings as I would plan to compile very copious records of what I am doing and what my plants are doing.
> 
> Thanks dude!


 
Yea mine said if storeing for short periods 7.01 was fine.


----------



## DLA (Apr 19, 2007)

Viracocha711 said:
			
		

> OK, so I could just store with 7.01 rather than buy storage sol., is this correct?
> 
> Yes, I am sure I would be taking daily readings as I would plan to compile very copious records of what I am doing and what my plants are doing.
> 
> Thanks dude!


 
I have never read or heard of that.  So I am not sure if it is good.

But my thinking just from common sense tells me that storing in a Ph solution would in the long run damage your probe.  If not clean distilled water or cleaning or storage solution I wouldn't store my probe for long or at all in that.  

V if your getting the one you PM'ed me about it comes with everything you'll need to start...I do mean everything.  Then you can see what you use and need, then get more of what your familiar with.


----------



## Viracocha711 (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks DLA...Yes, I am buying the one you posted on this thread and you & discussed earlier. 

I was reading more about storage and I think it would be best to store in "storage solution". I guess it voids the 6 month warranty as well if stored incorrectly, that is if I read it correctly. What it really means is buy there storage solution, I think?

Thanks mang!


----------



## Growdude (Apr 20, 2007)

DLA said:
			
		

> I have never read or heard of that. So I am not sure if it is good.
> 
> But my thinking just from common sense tells me that storing in a Ph solution would in the long run damage your probe. If not clean distilled water or cleaning or storage solution I wouldn't store my probe for long or at all in that.
> 
> V if your getting the one you PM'ed me about it comes with everything you'll need to start...I do mean everything. Then you can see what you use and need, then get more of what your familiar with.


 
This is a quote from the manual for my Milwaukee PH51

"store the electrode with a few drops of storage (ma9015) or PH 7.01 (M10007) solution in the protective cap. Never use distilled or deionized water for storage purposes."


----------



## DLA (Apr 22, 2007)

Growdude said:
			
		

> This is a quote from the manual for my Milwaukee PH51
> 
> "store the electrode with a few drops of storage (ma9015) or PH 7.01 (M10007) solution in the protective cap. Never use distilled or deionized water for storage purposes."


 
Is that just a Ph meter or a PH and EC meter.  I ask because I have heard from good sources that a combination meter having different electrodes for it's respective metering and that storing in a PH solution can damage them.

Personally I clean my probe after and sometimes during uses so I don't store it in anything but the nice little cap that came with it.  Thank god I don't have to store it more then a day...otherwise that would mean I'm NOT GROWING


----------

